# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Gökçek'i yakacak belge!

## bozok

*‘Ergenekon dosyasında Gökçek’in faturası var’*


*MANSUR üELİK Ankara* 
*19.12.2008 / MİLLİYET*



*Gökçek, Ergenekon ile ilişkilendirilen SESAR’a, “Erdoğan nasıl yıpratılır?” araştırması yaptırmış, 354 milyar ödemiş...*

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek hakkında dün çok önemli bir iddia ortaya attı. Kılıçdaroğlu, Ergenekon dava dosyasında, SESAR adlı şirketin Gökçek’e kestiği 354 milyarlık bir fatura bulunduğunu açıkladı. 

Milliyet’in edindiği belgeler, SESAR tarafından Gökçek’e fatura kesildiğini gösteriyor. Araştırmaların 3 Kasım 2002 seçimleri öncesinde başlayıp, 2003 yılbaşına kadar sürmesi dikkati çekiyor.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, dün TBMM’de gazetecilere*“Ergenekon dosyasında Melih Gökçek adına kesilmiş bir fatura var, Acaba bunu nereden ödedi?”* dedi. 

*Erdoğan’ı araştırmış*
Milliyet’in edindiği, SESAR Araştırma Danışmanlık, Reklam, Turizm, Eğitim, Yayıncılık Bilgisayar İnşaat Ltd. şti.’nin 012730 nolu faturası 13.6.2003 tarihini taşıyor. “Melih Gökçek, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı, Hipodrom Cad. Ofis Binası No: 18, Varlık, Yenimahalle-Ankara” adresine kesilen 354 milyar 749 milyon 999 bin 350 TL’lik faturanın “Açıklamalar” bölümünde ise şu ifadeler yer alıyor:

1-Danışmanlık ücreti (Ağustos 2002-Ocak 2003, 6 ay): 216 milyar 457 milyon 627 bin 100 TL
1- ‘AKP Başkanı R.T. Erdoğan’ın Tutarsızlıkları’ Araştırması: 18 milyar 38 milyon 135 bin 590 TL
1- ‘AKP’nin İktidara Gelmesi Nasıl ünlenir?’ Araştırması: 24 milyar 50 milyon 847 bin 450 TL
1- ‘R.T. Erdoğan İktidara Geldiğinde Nasıl Yıpratılır?’ Araştırması: 42 milyar 88 milyon 983 bin 50 TL

*TOPLAM:* 300 milyar 635 milyon 593 bin 100 TL
*KDV:* 54 milyar 114 milyon 406 bin 650 TL
*Genel Toplam:* 354 milyar 749 milyon 999 bin 350 TL

Gökçek ise Milliyet muhabirinin, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun, ortaya attığı *“Ergenekon dava dosyasında, SESAR adlı şirketin Gökçek’e 354 milyarlık bir fatura kestiğine ilişkin fatura bulunduğu”* iddiasına ilişkin sorusunu yanıtsız bıraktı. Gökçek,* “Size o haber fırsatını vermem. O, objektif yayın yapan kişilerin hakkı olsun”* dedi. Gökçek, objektif davrandığına inandığı basın kuruluşları arasında TRT, Anadolu Ajansı ve NTV’yi saydı. 

*SESAR VE ERGENEKON*
*‘AKP’lilerden aldım’ demişti*
Ergenekon davasında tutuklu olan SESAR Başkanı İsmail Yıldız’ın bilgisayarından AKP milletvekillerine yönelik fişleme notları çıkmıştı. Yıldız, AKP’lilerin hangisinin Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e, hangisinin Erdoğan’a daha yakın olduğu yönündeki* “fişler”* için,* “Ben bunları AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’ndan birisinden”* aldım açıklamasını yapmıştı.

*Dündar: Tepki telefonları geldi*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in katıldığı açık oturumu yöneten Uğur Dündar, yayının ardından Gökçek’e tepki gösteren telefonlar aldıklarını söyledi. Gökçek’in katılacağı bir tartışmayı bir daha yönetmeyeceğini söyleyen Dündar, sabır taşı ödülüne aday olduğunu söyledi. 

Star TV Ana Haber bülteninde gerçekleştirilen açık oturumu dün NTV’ye değerlendiren Dündar, Gökçek’in kendisini konuşturmamasının ve Kılıçdaroğlu’nu sık sık susturmasının seyirciden çok büyük tepki aldığını söyledi. Gökçek ise *“kumpasa getirildim”* diye görüş belirtti. 

*Gökçek: SESAR’a ödeme yok*
Ankara Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek, dün Habertürk’te Fatih Altaylı’nın sunduğu Teke Tek programında, CHP’li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun *“SESAR, Gökçek’e 354 milyarlık fatura kesti”* iddiasına yanıt verdi. Gökçek, *“DP’nin kuruluş hadisesinde SESAR bana geldi, ‘üalışmalarınızı takdir ediyorum. Sizinle çalışmak istiyorum’ dedi. Birkaç ay sonra bana fatura geldi. Ben de ‘Kim sana sipariş verdi bunları?’ dedim. üyle bir araştırma yapılmadı, para ödenmedi” dedi. Altaylı’nın faturanın KDV’ sinin ödendiğini kaydetmesi ve ödenmeyen faturanın KDV’sinin nasıl ödeneceğini sorması üzerine Gökçek, “Kendi ödemiş olabilir”* yanıtını verdi.



_Gökçek, Başbakan_ 
_Erdoğan hakkındaki araştırmaların_ 
_karşılığı olarak SESAR şirketini 354 milyar lira ödemiş..._

_..._

----------


## bozok

*GüKüEK'İ AKP'Lİ AKSU'NUN İşTE BU BELGESİ YAKACAK*
 

*Melih Gökçek* tartışmaları sel gibi…

Geriye kalan kumlarda ne yazılı?

şimdi bir resmi belge okuyacağız. 

Belgeyi, çok kıymet verdiğim bir arkadaşım, geçen hafta gönderdi. üstüne de şu notu eklemiş:

“AKP Eski İçişleri Bakanı, 15 Mayıs 2003’de, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na, EGO’nun 149 dolara sayaçları alıp 300 dolara sattığını yazılı olarak beyan etmiş. *Neyi tartışıyorlar anlayamadım*; ya da Gökçek neyi inkar ediyor?”

Sözü edilen eski İçişleri Bakanı, *Abdulkadir Aksu’dur*. 

Aksu, Erdoğan’ın önce kabine dışına itip, sonra da Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı’na getirmek zorunda kaldığı ilginç bir bürokrat – politikacıdır.

Kasım 2002’da genel seçimler oluyor, AKP tek başına iktidara geliyor. Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu yine CHP milletvekili ve bir soru önergesi veriyor. Aksu’da o dönem İçişleri Bakanı ve bakan sıfatıyla yanıt veriyor.




Belgenin orjinali için tıklayın


Yukarıdaki belgeye bakarsanız; Kılıçdoaroğlu’na da ihtiyaç yok; Aksu gerekeni söylemiş. Yanıtta özetle şu söyleniyor:


1) ün ödemeli doğalgaz sayaçları, 1999 yılında *159 dolara*, 2000 - 2002
yılları arasında ise *149 dolara* alınmıştır.

2) Sayaçların mülkiyeti EGO’ya aittir.

3) Vatandaşlar, sayaçları *300 dolara* satın almaktadır. 

Arkadaşım haklı; Gökçek neyi inkar ediyor? Sorulması gereken soru şu: 

“Belediyenin tekel olduğu bir hizmette, o hizmetten yüzde 100 kar etmenin belediyecilikteki adı nedir?”

Kılıçdaroğlu, Gökçek’le tartıştığı gün bu basit soruyu sorabilseydi; içerik bakımında da galip gelebilirdi. 

Meselenin siyaseten önemli bir kısmı daha var. 

Aksu’nun yanıt verdiği tarih nedir? *15 Mayıs 2003*.

*Melih Gökçek, bu tarihte AKP mensubu değildir*. Gökçek, AKP’ye ikinci kuruluş yıldönümünde (14 Ağustos 2003’te) katıldı*.* 

**

Yukarıdaki resim, katılım töreninde çekilmişti. 

Gökçek, Mayıs 2003’te neredeydi?

Gökçek, o dönem serseri mayın gibi, parti mi kursam, Genç Parti’ye mi katılsam diye döner dururdu. 

Yani?

AKP’nin Gökçek’i koruması için bir sebep yoktu.

Sonra ne oldu?

Gökçek, AKP’nin içinde ayrı bir parti gibi oldu. 

*Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Gökçek’ten haz etmediği malum*. *Ama el mecbur*, adaylık tespitinde yine ve yeniden Gökçek’i değerlendirmek zorunda. Aksi halde Ankara’da – sanki - iki parti (AKP ve Gökçek) arasında yapılmış koalisyon bozulacak. Panzehir olarak gösterilen isim ise Keçiören Belediye Başkanı *Turgut Altınok*. 

Ne ilginç değil mi? 

Gökçek de siyasi kariyerine (1984 yılında) Keçiören Belediye Başkanlığı ile başladı. Tabi o zaman Anavatan Partisi üyesiydi. 

Bence Türkiye’deki siyaset düzeni için söylenebilecek tek bir cümle var:

*“Hibrit siyaset, hibrit aktörlerle oynanıyor.”* 



*Ahmet Erhan üelik*

*Odatv.com*
23 Aralık 2008

----------

